# Mangos



## warthog (Jun 18, 2010)

It's mango season here at the moment, and I just love them.

Each time I eat one or several, I wonder can goats eat these, I have never fed them any type of fruit and just wondered if they can have fruit?

Anyone ever fed fruit to goats?


----------



## mully (Jun 18, 2010)

It will give the goat a lot of gas so IMO ... No


----------



## stano40 (Jun 18, 2010)

Once in a blue moon I'll give my goats cut up apple's or orange's as a treat.  Doesn't seem to bother them and it's not a steady diet for them.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 19, 2010)

You have my permission to ship those extra mangos up here to Oklahoma.  

I'd eat three a day if I could get em.  

As for the goats, I give a slice or two of apple as a treat every so often, not too much.


DonnaBelle


----------



## freemotion (Jun 19, 2010)

I give chopped fruit and peels and veggies when available.  When lots are available, I gradually get them used to it.  I have been known to give each doe up to....um....maybe three quarts a day, divided into 2-3 feedings.  I always give probiotics with them, just in case.  Two quarts is more normal in the fall, one quart per feeding, chopped small so no choking.  I watch their poo and back off at the first sign of clumpy.


----------



## Ariel301 (Jun 21, 2010)

We don't have any fruit trees of our own, but we do eat a lot of fruit. We regularly give our goats scraps and peels of all sorts of things. Sometimes if apples or bananas are super cheap, I'll buy a big bag to chop up for goat treats. 

A little won't hurt, but don't give them buckets full all at once. Get them used to it gradually. And don't give them the pits out of the fruit, those can be poisonous.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 21, 2010)

I have given my girls mangos and other fruits as treats no problems that i can see. It is not an everyday treat, just once in a while, in season, they LOVE them!


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you make chutney with the mangos?


----------



## warthog (Jun 21, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> You have my permission to ship those extra mangos up here to Oklahoma.
> 
> I'd eat three a day if I could get em.
> 
> ...


They are soooooooooo delicious and so cheap at the moment.  5 for 1 BZD (50cents US).

Three a day, I eat three at once several times a day.


----------



## warthog (Jun 21, 2010)

Hollywood Goats said:
			
		

> Do you make chutney with the mangos?


Yes I do make chutney, when I have the time, so much to do.  I have been busy making tomato soup just recently because they are in season and sooooo cheap.


----------



## warthog (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice, I am going to chop up small quantities and try them, and like Free said I will just watch out for the clumpy poo.


----------

